# Can you help me fix my email problem on my iPhone?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Last week, each time I tried to check my email on my iPhone 3G, I kept getting a message saying "Cannot connect to server".

I have gotten that message many times in the past, but it always seemed to correct itself within a few hours.

I tried shutting down the phone, and turning it back on, but that didn't fix the problem either.

I got on line, and one site suggested that the best way to fix this error message was to delete the email set up, and reload it, which I did...also to no avail. I've tried reloading this numerous times, both on our home wi-fi and on the 3G network.

I've been on hold with Yahoo numerous times, literally for hours at a time, and still haven't gotten a live person yet.

When I try to load it, it says:

Yahoo account verification failed.

The IMAP server map.apple.mail.yahoo.com is not responding. Check your network connection and that you entered the correct info in the "incoming mail server" field.

Can anyone help?

Is this a software problem, or a hardware problem? 

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's probably not you. Yahoo has a reputation for having a flaky email server. It will probably connect eventually without changing anything.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you, Nevada!!!


----------

